# Re: Watched a man die   post on budoseek



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 28, 2003)

http://www.budoseek.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3297


----------



## lost_tortoise (Apr 29, 2003)

That's profoundly disturbing.  A very close friend's wife was strangled to death at her workplace this past Friday.  I didn't find out about it until early yesterday morning.  All I've been able to do is offer my friend whatever support and help he needs....I am still in shock and I can't imagine the nightmare that he is experiencing.  

I too have seen a great deal of death and have had loved ones die in my arms (some friends and some family) and I life has been shaped by such experiences.  You never forget something like that.  I have even found myself forgeting my own mother's exact features, but I have never forgotten the horrible details of those I've lost in my arms.  Life sometimes doesn't make sense, but I take comfort in the hope that there is a reason for it all.

geoffrey


----------



## redfive (Apr 29, 2003)

Maybe I'm not getting all the facts on this, but I didnt hear anything about this on the news hear in Dallas, and I see why, if he left the scene. If she had stayed and waited for help and the authorities, he could have told them who murdered him. Or at the least have called it in from a pay phone some where. I certainly would'nt have slept in a tent that night, with a killer in the area.  

                                                                     Redfive


----------



## redfive (Apr 29, 2003)

O.K. , never mind. I read further down the thread. He fills in all the facts. Someone always gets jacked up at those events. they dont even bother reporting it on the news, only the realy local news.
                                                                       Redfive


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 30, 2003)

Never have I had to experience something so horrible.

As a nurse, I've attended to countless dying patients and their families- which isn't easy, but it is a privelege.

In psych, I've seen a great deal of violence, but mostly self-directed. The two cut throats I attended to were self-inflicted, and both men lived. 

My family and friends who died as a result of drugs or booze or suicide wasted their own lives.

We all watched in horror the recent events on 9/11, and the news in Iraq- on tv.

When I think I've seen some tough stuff, I remember I have NEVER seen someone take another person's life. And to do everything in your power knowing it isn't enough, I can't imagine how that feels. It not the same thing, not even close.


----------

